# Ist schon jemand wegen seiner Vorbestellung angeschrieben worden?



## Hill1100 (20. September 2012)

Hi,

ich hatte eine Vorbestellung für das Slide 140 (2013) und Slide 125 Diva (2013) plaziert. Auf beide Vorbestellungen erhielt ich auch eine Antwort ("noch etwas Geduld blablubb"). Das Slide 140 ist ja nun ausm Sack, sprich auf der Homepage und bei bike-discount eingepflegt. Ich habe aber noch keine Nachricht bezüglich des weiteren Prozederes erhalten und auf eine erste Nachfrage per Mail wurde auch nicht reagiert 

Ist von Euch schon jemand wegen seiner Vorbestellung kontaktiert worden (so nach dem Motto: "Wollenses jetzt oder nicht?")? Nicht, daß das mit den Vorbestellungen nicht zuverlässig gehandhabt wird und ich am Ende doch den gaaanz normalen Weg über bike-discount gehen muß und gaaanz hinten in der Schlange der zu Beliefernden stehe...

Dank+Gruß
Dieter


----------



## filiale (20. September 2012)

Sofern es lieferbar ist, würde ich unabhängig von der Vorbestellung bei Bike-Discount bestellen und eine email verfassen, mit dem Hinweis auf Deine damalige Vorbestellung. Die Jungs werden von emails überflutet, da kann die Antwort schon mal ein paar Tage dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friesenspiess (20. September 2012)

Da die Vorbestellung ohnehin UNVERBINDLICH ist würde ich auch empfehlen, das Rad zu bestellen sofern es lieferbar ist. Kann auf alle Fälle nicht schaden. Wenn du dann kontaktiert wirst, teilst du denen halt mit, dass du bereits bestellt hast!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. September 2012)

Der Radverkauf schreibt dich an, sobald das gewünschte Modell online ist, mit dem Hinweis, dass Du es nun ordern kannst. Das Slide Diva kommt nächste Woche online, daher bestell das Slide 140 schon mal!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (21. September 2012)

Ich denke eh, dass die "Vorbestellungen" nur ein abschätzen der Kapazitäten war, die Radon pro Bike benötigen wird, weil nach einer Bestellung nicht abgeglichen wird, ob eine Vorbestellung abgearbeitet wurde. Ansich ja okay, aber ich fühlte mich ein wenig verarscht, da man einfach gesagt bekommen hat, dass es jetzt bestellbar ist.

Warum ich das vermute? Weil ich mein "vorbestelltes" Bike schon lange bestellt hatte mit dem Hinweis, dass ich dieses nun bestelle. Nach meiner Bestellung habe ich noch zweimal eine Benachrichtigung bekommen, dass ich mein "reserviertes" Bike jetzt bestellen kann.


----------



## Hill1100 (21. September 2012)

Ich bin gar nicht angeschrieben worden :-/ Dann war die Vorbestellung also komplett fürn Arsch. Geht ja gut los...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (21. September 2012)

Wenn dein gewünschtes Bike im Online-Shop ist, bestell es.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (23. September 2012)

Ich glaube das einzige was die Vorbestellung bewirkt ist, dass man eine Erinnerungsmail bekommt wenn das gewünschte Modell im shop online ist - allerdings mit erheblicher Verspätung. Zumindest war es letztes Jahr bei mir genau so. 

Ich würde auf die Vorbestellung nicht viel geben und sobald es geht verbindlich bestellen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Hill1100 (23. September 2012)

Hab ich jetzt auch gemacht.


----------



## rockbumper (19. Juni 2013)

hallo hätte da ein slide 125 diva zu verkaufen bin erst zwei mal mit gefahren ca 30 km.
lg jessy


----------

